# skinks skinks skinks, please help me...



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,
there are so many different skinks in Australia... perhaps you can help me to merge my pictures:

Queensland near Mackay:



QL near Mapleton and near Brisbane:




NSW, Border Ranges NP:




NSW Blue Mountain NP:





Thank you!
I will send you a link to my report if I finish it ;-)

Alexandra


----------



## Pilbarensis (Mar 11, 2013)

Photo 2 - Eulamprus martini (?)
Photo 3 - Eulamprus quoyii
Photo 4 - Eulamprus murrayi
Photo 5 - Not 100% sure but possibly Saproscincus challengeri or Saproscincus rosei?
Photo 6 - Eulamprus heatwolei
Photo 7 - Eulamprus quoyii


----------



## nathancl (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree with pilbarensis. And your first one is a major skink.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 11, 2013)

In order they are.

Bellatorias frerei 
Eulamprus sp (martini, tenuis, tigrinus???)
Eulamprus quoyii
Eulamprus murrayi
Saproscincus sp (rosei, spectabilis) (My experience would rule out challengeri as always having white patterning on the tail to some degree) 
Eulamprus heatwolei
Eulamprus quoyii


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!
Does anybody know this skinks from Townsville?
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/skink-identification-townsville-201809/


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I finally got around to having a look at these. I agree with Geckphotographer but attempted to go a little further…
1. Major Skink (_Bellatorias frerei_)
2. Bar-sided Forest Skink (_Eulamprus tenuis_) 
3. Murray's Skink (_Eulamprus murrayi_) 
4. Rose's Shade Skink (_Saproscincus rosei_) 
5. Yellow-bellied Water Skink (_Eulamprus heatwolei_) 
6. Eastern Water Skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_)

*Photo 2:* There were three possibilities based on distribution. E. quoyii ruled out due to upper margin of dark dorsolateral stripe, leaving E. martini and E. tenuis. The lizard in the photo lacks heavy labial barring and dark chin and throat marking. The dark dorsolateral band is continuous anteriorly only and then breaks up into columns. These do not continue onto the base of the base of the tail. All of which you expect in E.martini. The dead give away is the lower laterals on the body beneath the dark stripe/blocks. In E martini this is grey with white and black spotting. In E. tenuis, the area is pale grey with a light reticulum of black overlaid, sometimes giving the of pale spotting or flecking. 

*Photo 4:* I eliminated S. challengeri on the same basis. The choice of S. rosei over S. spectabilis was based on the dorsolateral markings. The skink shown has a continuous narrow dorsolateral line from the nape backwards, which becomes broader and reddish brown over the hips and onto the tail.


----------

